# Frame Überblendung in After Effects



## boarter (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich habe stehe schon wieder vor einem Problem. Ich habe ein Video das ich um 300 % verlangsamt habe. Natürlich ist es jetzt gut am ruckeln, gibt es einen Effekt, der mit die einzelnen Frames weich überblendet? das wäre perfekt. Danke im vorraus, boarter.

PS: die normale Frame Überblendung ist bereits angeschalten.


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Februar 2007)

Moin,

welche AEX-Version hast Du?
Das Frameblendig nicht nur in der Ebene aktivieren, sondern auch allgemein, knapp oben drüber neben der Timeline, aktivieren. Besser ist Pixel-Motion.Rechtes Maustaste auf Ebene -> Frame-Überblendung -> Pixel-motion. Falls es noch nicht ausgewählt worden ist. So ist bei  AEX 7.0.

Gruß


----------



## boarter (26. Februar 2007)

danke, probiere gerade das Pixel Motion aus, da rendert sich mein rechner gerade kaputt. Hoffe es wird dadurch besser. Nochmals danke schön.


----------

